# Need for Speed: World (Online)



## Player007 (6. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Hier ist der Debüt-Trailer von NFS: W:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7muPkzPC1o

weitere Trailer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFejCoTD7Gk​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3zAisoZDLI​ 
*Release: erschienen*

Es ist die Anmeldung zur Beta von NFS:WO möglich.
Need for Speed World: Neuer Name, Bilder, Website und Betatest-Anmeldung

*BETA Public: vom 2.7. - 5.7.*

Systemanforderungen (nicht final): Danke an RedBrain

*OS:* ab Windows 2000 SP4 / Windows XP SP2 
*CPU:* mind. 1,7 Ghz Prozessor
*RAM:* 1 GiB RAM (Vista/7: 2GiB RAM)
*HDD:* 4,7 GiB für CD/DVD-Version - 11GiB für  Downloader-Version (5GiB für Download / 6 GiB für Installation)
*GFX:* 64 MiB  Grafikkarte ab Geforce 3/ Geforce 4 (Ti only)/ Radeon 8500
*SFX:*  DirectX9.0c kompatible
*Online Mehrspieler-Modus:* 512 Kbps  verbindung;  2-8 Spieler
*Eingabegeräte:* Tastatur, Maus  
*Optionale  Geräte:* USB Lenkrad / Dual Analoge Gamepad


Weitere Infos werde ich noch nachreichen 

Gruß


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Need for Speed: World (Online)*

Sieht aus wie MostWanted mit neuer Grafik ,dazu Online ,ich glaube ,das seh ich mir mal an


----------



## Klutten (7. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mal das [Sammelthread] aus dem Titel entfernt. Dazu gehört schon ein wenig mehr als nur ein Link.

Sollte der Threadersteller sich die Mühe machen, alles zum Spiel zusammen zu tragen, können wir den Titel gerne wieder ändern.


----------



## Jan565 (7. Februar 2010)

Sieht auch für mich eher nach Most Wanted mit neuer Grafik aus und dann halt nur rein online. Hoffenltich ist die Grafik besser als bei Shift. Das Schadensmodel hätten die sich da sparen können und die Rückleuchten sind Platt wie bei Games von vor 10 Jahren. 

Aber ich bin mal gespannt wie es sein wird. Hoffentlich besser als Undercover und Pro Street.


----------



## Sesfontain (7. Februar 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Hoffenltich ist die Grafik besser als bei Shift.


Mit an Wahrscheinlichkeit grenzender Sicherheit nicht.Das Budget bei Shift ist doch allein schon deutlich größer, es kann dort viel mehr in Grafik investiert werden.WorldOnline hingegen ist ein Free2play Spiel, das ist doch nur realisierbar ,wenn an einigen Ecken gespart wurde ,wie z.B. der Grafik ,sieht man auch auf Screenshots recht gut.


----------



## HolySh!t (7. Februar 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Sieht auch für mich eher nach Most Wanted mit neuer Grafik aus und dann halt nur rein online. Hoffenltich ist die Grafik besser als bei Shift. Das Schadensmodel hätten die sich da sparen können und die *Rückleuchten sind Platt wie bei Games von vor 10 Jahren. *


Hass du nen anderes Shift als ich oder daddels auf Ultralow
Grade die Rückleuchten find ich sehr geil bei Shift!


----------



## SuEdSeE (7. Februar 2010)

ja also ich muss auch sagen die grafik von shift is doch schon ziemlich gut.....
NFS World wird sicher nen nettes game für zwischendurch..


----------



## K-putt (7. Februar 2010)

also für ein spiel was kostenlos wird ist die grafik echt gelungen


----------



## Sesfontain (7. Februar 2010)

Das stimmt.Hat sich schon jmd angemeldet?Wann kommt eigenlich die Beta?


----------



## Player007 (7. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab mich angemeldet, mal schauen wann es los geht 

Gruß


----------



## Jan565 (7. Februar 2010)

@ HolySh!t 

guck dir mal die Rückleuchten von dem Toyota Corolla und dem BMW 135i an. Da sieht man ganz deutlich, das die einfach nur platt dadrauf sind. Am besten erkenst du es, wenn du das Auto von der Seite siehst. Und das hat mir schon stark zu denken gegeben, denn wenn ich mir jetzt mal GT5 ansehe auf der PS3, dann sehe ich schon deutlich um wieviel besser GT5 grafisch ist, im vergleich zu NFS-Shift. Beide Spiele bei 1920x1080 verglichen und bei Shift alles auf anschlag mit 8xAA 16xAF. 


Wenn NFS WO kostenlos sein wird, kann man echt nicht meckern. Für mich sieht das aber alles danach aus, als hätten die 1:1 die Most Wanted Map genommen und etwas aufgebessert. Oder meint ihr nicht?


----------



## Sesfontain (7. Februar 2010)

Soweit ich weiß ist es ein Mix aus Palmont City( NFS Carbon) und Rockport( NFS: MW)


----------



## Player007 (7. Februar 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> @ HolySh!t
> 
> guck dir mal die Rückleuchten von dem Toyota Corolla und dem BMW 135i an. Da sieht man ganz deutlich, das die einfach nur platt dadrauf sind. Am besten erkenst du es, wenn du das Auto von der Seite siehst. Und das hat mir schon stark zu denken gegeben, denn wenn ich mir jetzt mal GT5 ansehe auf der PS3, dann sehe ich schon deutlich um wieviel besser GT5 grafisch ist, im vergleich zu NFS-Shift. Beide Spiele bei 1920x1080 verglichen und bei Shift alles auf anschlag mit 8xAA 16xAF.
> 
> ...



Naja aus irgendeinem Grund nutzen die halt nicht die Rechenleistung eines aktuellen PCs, sonst würde der Unterschied zwischen PS3 und PC mittlerweile schon sehr deutlich sein 

Mal schauen, wie sich das so entwickelt in dem DX11 Jahr


----------



## HolySh!t (7. Februar 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> @ HolySh!t
> 
> guck dir mal die Rückleuchten von dem Toyota Corolla und dem BMW 135i an. Da sieht man ganz deutlich, das die einfach nur platt dadrauf sind. Am besten erkenst du es, wenn du das Auto von der Seite siehst. Und das hat mir schon stark zu denken gegeben, denn wenn ich mir jetzt mal GT5 ansehe auf der PS3, dann sehe ich schon deutlich um wieviel besser GT5 grafisch ist, im vergleich zu NFS-Shift. Beide Spiele bei 1920x1080 verglichen und bei Shift alles auf anschlag mit 8xAA 16xAF.
> 
> ...


Jo bei den Autos sind die Rücklichter nich so gut, aber sons sind die echt geil


----------



## mr.hellgate (7. Februar 2010)

Also für mich sieht das alles SEHR nach Most Wanted mit Carbon Grafik [en ticken besser als die Most Wanted, also für meinen Geschmack ]
Vor allem wirkt die Umgebung sehr MW Like [finds schon beinahe Old Schoolig, aber gefällt mir!]
Freue mich schon auf weitere Infos, könnte ein interesantes Game werden, wenn nicht so ein Undercover draus wird :S [das Intro Logo, also das neue NFS Zeichen welches bei UNDERCOVER eingeführt wurde und mir seid dem allgemein SEHR NEGATIV auffällt, schlechte Erinnerungen ]

MfG Mr.Hellgate


----------



## darkfabel (7. Februar 2010)

ich habe mich gerade aben auch für die beta angemeldet


----------



## RedBrain (8. Februar 2010)

Die Systemanforderungen sind bekannt gegeben, aber nicht Final:

*OS:* Windows 2000 SP4 / Windows XP SP2 (keine 64bit-Unterstützung)
*CPU:* 1,7 Ghz Prozessor
*RAM:* 512 MiB RAM (Vista/7: 1GiB RAM*)
*HDD:* 4,7 GiB für CD/DVD-Version - 11GiB für Downloader-Version (5GiB für Download / 6 GiB für Installation)
*Medium:* 8x DVD drive (Europa) / CD drive (Nordamerika)
*GFX:* 64 MiB Grafikkarte ab Geforce 3/ Geforce 4 (Ti only)/ Radeon 8500 / Laptop-Grafikkarten werden nicht unterstützt.
*SFX:* DirectX9.0c kompatible
*Online Mehrspieler-Modus:* 512 Kbps verbindung;  2-8 Spieler
*Eingabegeräte:* Tastatur, Maus  
*Optionale Geräte:* USB Lenkrad / Dual Analoge Gamepad

*Die Angaben wurde von mir aus verbessert.

Entweder unterstützt das Beta-Spiel kein 64bit Windows XP oder alle 64bit Betriebssysteme. Abwarten und eine Tasse Tee trinken.

Die Systemanforderungen werden in kurzen Zeitabständen oder von Team aus verbessert. 

Quelle: Frequently Asked Questions - Getting Started - Need for Speed World: EA Forums



Es ist wichtig, hier ein Sammelthread zu machen, wir brauchen mehr Informationen zu diesen Spiel.  Bitte hilft das User Player007, diesen Thread zu vervollständigen. Danke!


----------



## midnight (8. Februar 2010)

Hm, ich hab mich jetzt auch mal zur Beta angemeldet, ich dachte das wäre wie bei cnc4 wo man direkt nen Key bekommt, von wegen und. Ich bin da jetzt registriert und krieg ne Mail, wenn sies mich testen lassen wollen 

so far


----------



## HolySh!t (8. Februar 2010)

Gibbet eilich Vorteile für Betatester?
Also das man sein Auto weiter im finalen Spiel fahren darfs usw...?
Oder is darüber nochnichts bekannt?


----------



## Player007 (2. März 2010)

So habe eben den Zeitpunkt der Beta mitgeteilt bekommen.
Sie geht vom Freitag, 5.3 - Sonntag, 8.3.
Also bleibt genug Zeit um einen kurzen Einblick in das Spiel zu bekommen 

Gruß


----------



## Cheater (2. März 2010)

so hab mich da eben auch mal registriert. ich hoffe, dass ich genommen werde. bei dem spiel hab ich nen gutes gefühl. das wird bestimmt was


----------



## RedBrain (3. März 2010)

Ich wurde als Beta-Tester ausgewählt. 

Beta-Test ist ONLINE!

Ein Extra-Thread für Beta-Test muss her, das hier ist nur ein Sammelthread.


----------



## Sesfontain (3. März 2010)

Ich hätte ne garantierte Chance da dran zu kommen ,wenn ich 18 wäre:-!


----------



## HolySh!t (6. März 2010)

Wär auch geil, wenn die Gegenden aus alten NFS Teilen reinmachen würde, vill nen Landstraßen Abschnitt von Hometown oder so *sabber* aber das wär zu schön um wahr zu sein
Trotzdem freu ich mich schon auf das Spiel


----------



## RedBrain (6. März 2010)

Die Städte Rockport City und Palmunt City wurde mit einander verbunden, da können jede Rennfahrer in Rockport sowie auch in Palmunt City gefahren werden.

Grafik ist aufpoliert worden. Die Vergleichsbilder können Sie bei PCGames vorbeischauen -> Need for Speed: World Online-Screenshots zeigen aufpolierte Grafik - 2010/02/need_for_speed_world_online__7_.jpg

Mehr Informationen will ich nicht sagen, da das Spiel in ersten Beta-Stadium befindet. 

Noch Fragen?


----------



## HolySh!t (6. März 2010)

Ah danke..mal guckn ob ich Rockport immernoch auswendig kenn
Aber noch guten 3-4Jahren net mehr gespielt bezweifle ich das, vor allem bin ich gespannt auf die übergänge zwischen den beiden Städten, die könntne sie ja mit Landstraßen aus Hometown machn(tja die NFS3 Sucht)


----------



## RedBrain (7. März 2010)

Die meisten Zugänge zwischen Rockport City und Palmunt City wurde durch Tunneln ersetzt (auch die letzen Fluchtroute von NFS:MW).

"Tunnel" ist nach meiner Meinung einfach langweilig. Was du gesagt hast, war eine gute Idee mit Landstraßen. 

Ein paar Bauernhöfe mit Tieren, ein kleines Heimatsdorf, Tankstelle und andere kleine Dinge.

Ich werde die Entwickler mal nachfragen.


----------



## Xion4 (7. März 2010)

Super, habs runtergeladen, also den Betazugang, installiert, aber starten kann ichs nicht, hängt sich beim ersten Screen auf.


----------



## RedBrain (7. März 2010)

Das Spiel benötigt Administratorrechte.


----------



## HolySh!t (7. März 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Die meisten Zugänge zwischen Rockport City und Palmunt City wurde durch Tunneln ersetzt (*auch die letzen Fluchtroute von NFS:MW*).
> 
> "Tunnel" ist nach meiner Meinung einfach langweilig. Was du gesagt hast, war eine gute Idee mit Landstraßen.
> 
> ...


Juhu ich wollte schon immer wissen wo die hingeht


----------



## Xion4 (7. März 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Das Spiel benötigt Administratorrechte.



Danke.


----------



## RedBrain (7. März 2010)

Bitte sehr 


Youtube-User "KZRNFS" erstellt in höchstens 1 Woche ein tolles Video über NFS World Online.

Closed Beta ist bald zuende, jedoch Morgen. :-/


----------



## RedBrain (7. März 2010)

Die Videos zum Spiel von anderen User:
YouTube - Kanal von andr3y94sv
http://www.youtube.com/user/archolon [1080p]


EDIT: zusätzlicher Youtube-Kanal hingefügt. Nicht nur die Users machen Rennen sondern auch spannende Polizeiverfolgung und General Lee`s Fahrzeug. Schaut euch mal rein.


----------



## RedBrain (10. März 2010)

Die 2 neuen Videos von KZRNFS sind da:
YouTube - The Need for Speed WORLD Experience EPISODE 1 PART 1
YouTube - The Need for Speed WORLD Experience EPISODE 1 PART 2
Videoqualität: 1080p

Die Wallpapers sind auch da:
New NFS World wallpapers - NFS World General Discussion - Need for Speed World: EA Forums

Verfügbare Auflösungen:
1920x1440
1920x1080
1680x1050
1600x1200
1280x1024
1280x800
1280x720
1024x768

@Player007

Kannst du den Startpost einmal aufbessern bitte? Sonst muss ich mir ein neuen Sammelfred erstellen...


----------



## Player007 (10. März 2010)

So geupdatet 
Sieht auf jeden Fall geil aus^^
Für kostenlos ist es eine sehr gute Alternative

Gruß


----------



## Galford (10. März 2010)

Mal eine Frage an die anderen Beta-Teilnehmer. Ich war ebso am Wochenende dabei, und frage mich ob ich jetzt komplett draußen bin, und nicht nochmal eingeladen werde, weil beim nächsten mal andere testen dürfen, oder darf ich auch an der Beta für eine neuere Version teilnehmen? Wie lief das z.b. bei Battlefield Bad Company 2? Gab es da nur eine Beta, oder mehrere mit immer wieder neueren Versionen?


----------



## RedBrain (10. März 2010)

Beim nächsten Beta kriegst du Bescheid per E-Mail (Betadauer für alle Tester und Spiel-Download), wenn du bei NFS World Beta angemeldet und von Drew ausgewählt bist. Kein Email bekommen? Dann hast du leider Pech gehabt. Aber nicht so Böse gemeint. 



NÄCHSTE BETAVERSION ist derzeit UNBEKANNT, die Mitarbeiter von EA beseitigen ein paar Käfer(Bugs) im Spiel. Wenn die fertig sind, dann sagen Sie uns bescheid. 

EDIT: Achso, beim nächsten Beta sollen nochmal neue Beta-Tester dazu. Kann sein, weiß ich aber noch nicht.

EDIT²: 
*
Empfohlende Vorrausetzungen (nicht Final!):* 

*Betriebssysteme: 
*Windows XP SP3 / Windows Vista SP2 / Windows 7
*DirectX:* DirectX 9.0c  
*CPU:* Intel Core2Duo 2.0 GHz or AMD X2 4000+ at 2.1GHz or  greater 
*RAM:* 2 GiB RAM
*Grafikkarte:* 512 MiB Grafikkarte mit DirectX9-Unterstützung. Mindestens Shader Model 2.0
*Soundkarte:* DirectX 8.1 kompatibel  
*Festplatte:* 4 GiB freier Speicherplatz für volle Installation des Spiels
*Internet:* ISDN/DSL-Verbindung



Bei Mindestvoraussetzungen kannst du den Text "(keine 64bit-Unterstützung)" weglassen. Es läuft auf allen 64Bit Windows einwandfrei.


----------



## Galford (10. März 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> EDIT: Achso, beim nächsten Beta sollen nochmal neue Beta-Tester dazu. Kann sein, weiß ich aber noch nicht.


 
Ich WAR am Wochenende bereits dabei. Ich wollte eigentlich wissen ob ich jetzt die komplette Betaphase dabei bin, oder ich draußen bin, weil ich ja schonmal teilnehmen durfte. Und wenn du schreibst das neue Beta-Tester dazu kommen, hörte es sich so an als ob die, die schon vorher dabei waren, auch dabei bleiben.


----------



## RedBrain (11. März 2010)

Ich habe eine Email von EA bekommen, ob ich beim nächsten Beta-Test weitermachen will oder nicht. Guck mal in dein Email nach. 

Der nächste BETA-Test kommt in kürze. (offiziel von EA)


----------



## Galford (11. März 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Email von EA bekommen, ob ich beim nächsten Beta-Test weitermachen will oder nicht. Guck mal in dein Email nach.
> 
> Der nächste BETA-Test kommt in kürze. (offiziel von EA)


 
Meinst du die e-mail mit dem Betreff:
"Thanks for participating - Please complete our survey"

Da werde ich aber nicht explizit gefragt ob ich weitermachen will. Es wird nur angemerkt das ich (und die andere bisherigen Beta-Tester) ganz oben auf der Teilnehmerliste für die nächste Beta stehe. Oder meinst du eine andere e-mail?


----------



## Galford (16. März 2010)

Habe ich verpasst oder bin ich nicht dabei?

PC Games meldet das HEUTE die Closed Beta startet:
Need for Speed: World: Closed-Beta-Test, neue Screenshots, neuer Trailer

Kann das jemand bestätigen? Oder war die PC Games noch bis vor Kurzem im Winterschlaf?


EDIT: Die Meldung 16.03.2010 von Needforspeed.com
http://www.needforspeed.com/web/nfs-de/blogs/-/nfsblogs/1390427

"In einer offiziellen Pressemitteilung hat Black Box, ein Entwicklerstudio von Electronic Arts, angekündigt, dass *ab kommenden Wochenende* die Closed Beta für *mehr* PC-Spieler geöffnet werden wird."

Es gibt von EA eine englische Pressemitteilung, die von der PC Games sogar richtig übersetzt wurde. Da hat EA wohl etwas nicht deutlich genug dargestellt. Und das es am kommenden Wochenende wieder einen Test geben soll, meldet scheinbar auch nur die deutsche Fassung (die oben verlinkte)


Edit:
Im World-Forum heißt es von NFSDrew:
"Hey Guys, 
Just wanted to pop in and say that if you were accepted to the first beta you will be accepted into the second. Keep your eye on your inbox. Soon...."


----------



## RedBrain (16. März 2010)

Ich überprüfe es mal nach.

EDIT: Gameserver ist nicht Online. Achso, auch kein 2te Beta runde. Diese News scheint von erste Beta-Runde zu sein.


----------



## RedBrain (17. März 2010)

Omg, ich habe kein Zugriff auf 2nd Betarunde.

EDIT: Ab 19 März geht es los. 

Wer in der ersten Beta Runde war, wird automatisch auf der zweiten Beta-Runde gelandet. Da habe ich echt Glück. Puh...


----------



## BamBuchi (18. März 2010)

Erinnert mich an MW


----------



## Galford (18. März 2010)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an MW


 
Nur mal so einen Tipp: die Spielwelt besteht aus Rockport (aus eben jenem Most Wanted, an das dich World erinnert) und Palmont City (aus Carbon).
Wurde aber auch schon erwähnt hier. Ist so als würdest du nach 5 Jahren einen alten Freund treffen, der dich an deinen alten Freund erinnert, auch wenn er sich optisch etwas verändert hat.

(Btw: ich mir durchaus bewusst darüber was ein Udate ist
Kurz vor Mitternacht kam tatsächlich noch ne Mail zu 2ten Beta.)


----------



## RedBrain (18. März 2010)

Ja, das ist nur ein Update über Bugfixes und Verbesserungen. Lade es einfach herunter. Ich habe schon seit Gestern ein Update installiert, bin sehr gut vorbereitet auf der nächsten Beta-Runde


----------



## Player007 (19. März 2010)

Hab auch grade die Email zu weiteren Beta erhalten, erstmal den Client laden


----------



## BamBuchi (19. März 2010)

& Wann ist dann das Spiel endlich draußen?

Ist das wirklich dann umsonst?

Das wird ja hammer, dass zieh ich mir dann sofort. 

Gruß


----------



## RedBrain (19. März 2010)

Das Spiel ist erst um 17 Uhr online. ^^


----------



## Crymes (19. März 2010)

Kann man sich eigentlich schon ganz normal anmelden ( nicht nur für die BETA) ?


----------



## kaisper (19. März 2010)

hmm es ist jetzt fast 18uhr und ich habe nur den launcher und wenn ich dort auf play drücke passiert nix weiter :/


----------



## Doogystyle (19. März 2010)

Man kann aber definitiv schon fahren ^^ 

Hast du mal versucht im Adminmodus zu starten? Ist bei Win7 und Vista ratsam


----------



## Player007 (19. März 2010)

Hab das gleiche Problem, installiere es später mal neu


----------



## Athlon1000TB (20. März 2010)

Man muss vorher Launcher.exe anklicken und sich einloggen. Dann kann man spielen.


----------



## RedBrain (20. März 2010)

Administratorrechte ist *PFLICHT!* Sonst kriegt du keine Verbindung zum Server. 


Wenn das Spiel nicht funktioniert wegen Desktopsymbol. Einfach nochmal drüber Installieren, dann funktioniert es. Aber keine Deinstallation!


Ein FPS-Tuning-Tipp von mir:
Bitte benutzt das Spiel im Fenstermodus, da kriegt man enorme Performanceschub. Das findest du bei Grafikoptionen im Spiel.


----------



## HolySh!t (20. März 2010)

RedBrain schrieb:


> Administratorrechte ist *PFLICHT!* Sonst kriegt du keine Verbindung zum Server.
> 
> 
> Wenn das Spiel nicht funktioniert wegen Desktopsymbol. Einfach nochmal drüber Installieren, dann funktioniert es. Aber keine Deinstallation!
> ...


Endlich mal nen Spiel wo der Fenstermodus keine Performance kostet
Bei den meisten Games ist das ja andersrum^^


----------



## Waaagh! (21. März 2010)

mal sehen, ich werde es heute Abend mal probieren.
Hatte schon am letzten Event teilgenommen und mal 2 Runden gedreht, da lief es irgendwie recht "behaglich". Mir fehlte das geschwindigkeitsgefühl. Wobei ich mal denke, das dass WE nur für Serverstabitests war. Mal sehen was das nun ist/wird


----------



## RedBrain (22. März 2010)

2te Betarunde ist leider zu Ende. :-/

Aber nochmal viel Spaß gehabt. 

NFSWO [World Garage Meeting] - a set on Flickr
Hier sind die Bilder von Andre3y94. Schaut euch mal rein.


----------



## Raikoon (29. März 2010)

Jop die 2. Beta Runde hat echt Spaß gemacht


----------



## RedBrain (6. April 2010)

Moin,

schaut euch mal rein -> *NFS World Online *




			
				NFS World schrieb:
			
		

> *The third beta will begin on Wednesday, April 7th @ 4pm (GMT)  and will end Wednesday, April 14th @ 7:59am (GMT).*



*Start:*
07.04.2010 um 17 Uhr

*Ende:*
14.04.2010 um 9 Uhr

Bitte überprüfe mal eure elektrischen Postkasten nach, normalerweise müssen die Briefe heute verteilt sein.


----------



## Galford (6. April 2010)

Das neue Update lässt sich immerhin schon installieren/herunterladen (247,32 MB)
Mein Einladungsmail bekomme ich wohl wieder gegen Mitternacht.


----------



## Player007 (7. April 2010)

So die neue BETA Phase steht fest:
*
Mittwoch, 7. April von 17 Uhr  
Montag, 12. April bis 7.59 Uhr*


----------



## RedBrain (10. April 2010)

Das Spiel läuft gut. Doch das Problem ist, dass nach mehreren Rennen wieder ruckelt. Vielleicht V-RAM ode sonst was.

An CPU und Arbeitsspeicher kann es daran nicht liegen...

Ich suche ein Programm, wieviel MB Videospeicher für meine Grafikkarte verbraucht hat. Danke im voraus.


----------



## Chron-O-John (14. April 2010)

Rivatuner kann das, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Player007 (24. April 2010)

Hier ist ein Link zu ein paar gepimpten Autos:
Need for Speed World: 15 der besten Custom-Cars aus dem Betatest zu NfS World


----------



## zcei (24. April 2010)

Sehen doch lecker aus 

Steht jetzt eig fest, wann das Game für die breite Masse rauskommt?


----------



## Galford (29. April 2010)

Über das kommende Wochenende gibt es für eine kleine Auswahl von Beta-Testern einen vorausgehenden Client-Test.

News - The Need for Speed? World Client Test - Need for Speed

Die Große des Downloads hat ziemlich zugenommen, im Vergleich zu den früheren Betas (jetzt 1,48 Gbyte)


Außerdem soll man die alte Beta für zukunftige Betastest de-installieren.
http://www.needforspeed.com/web/nfs-na/blogs/need-for-speed-news/-/nfsblogs/2350719


----------



## Painkiller (29. April 2010)

Sieht nett aus...^^

Mein Wunsch bleibt jedoch das Tuning aus Underground 2 mit NFS Most Wanted zu kombinieren + Tag und Nacht wechsel....


----------



## RedBrain (30. April 2010)

Der Client habe ich seit gestern Vollständig installiert. Der Mail kam um 23:01 in mein elektrischen Briefkasten. Gut, dass ich immer vorbereitet bin.

Was hat sich alles geändert, dass könnt ihr in diesen Changelog nachlesen:
Changelog

Und wir müssen leider bis um 18 Uhr CET warten.  Die Amis halt


----------



## Galford (13. Mai 2010)

So, dieses Wochende geht es wieder los.

Von Freitag, dem 14. bis zum Sonntag, dem 16.

News - Announcing the next Need for Speed World Beta - Need for Speed

http://www.nfs-planet.de/de/news/5461

Frühere Beta-Version sollen bitte dabei zuvor de-installiert werden.


----------



## Cyron78 (14. Mai 2010)

Hatte mich mit wenig Hoffnung für die erste Betaphase beworben.. war aber zu spät. Eben bekam ich Post mit nem Betakey der jetzigen Beta. 
Startbild läuft schon mal^^


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Mai 2010)

Ach wieso kommen alle in die Beta nur ich nicht. 
Unfair...


----------



## Cyron78 (14. Mai 2010)

Verpasst bis jetzt nichts.. ist irgendwie öde langweilig^^

Bei Shift musste ich noch fahren können, aber des hier ist Acarde pur.


----------



## Player007 (14. Mai 2010)

Ist ja auch der Sinn des Spiels 
Shift war mehr Simulation, World mehr der Arcade Racer (dafür kostenlos).


----------



## midnight (14. Mai 2010)

Also bei mir lädts gerade, ich denke gucken kann man ja mal  Aber warum läuft die beta nur übers Wochendende? Gibts dann einfach wieder ne neue danach, wo dann wieder andere drankommen?

so far


----------



## Cheater (15. Mai 2010)

Oh mann, da kommt man einmal in die beta und dann scheitere ich daran, dass ich das Spiel nicht laden kann.
"There has been an error downloading the game, please make sure that your connection is working and retry."
Tja, dann wohl doch nicht...


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Mai 2010)

Du könntest ja mal mir den Account geben, vielleicht kanns ich ja laden...


----------



## midnight (15. Mai 2010)

Also ich habs gestern Abend mal angespielt, so richtig toll find ichs nicht. Also irgendwie schon ganz nett, aber so richtig toll isses nu nicht.

so far


----------



## Ichbins (16. Mai 2010)

Also irgendwie  erinnert das in den Videos zu stark an die Vorgängerversionen. Gut es ist kostenlos,  aber soll man nicht nur bis zu einem bestimmten Bereich freifahren  können und dann kostet es was? Nur  wenn dann im Zahlbereich auch so eine alte Straße/ Landschaft kommt, ist  das ja


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (16. Mai 2010)

Also an sich macht das Spiel schon einen Recht guten Eindruck, jedoch habe ich recht große Performance Probleme. Ich muss außerdem erst die Grafik auf Maximum stellen und dann die Auflösung, wenn ich es andersrum mache stürzt das Spiel ab. Außerdem Ruckelt das Spiel wirklich übel auf Maximum und mein System ist eigentlich nicht das schlechteste.
Siehe Signatur!

Also ich kanns mir nicht wirklich erklären


----------



## Cheater (16. Mai 2010)

Ich kann nicht viel zum Spiel selber sagen, da ich ja wie oben beschrieben das Spiel nicht laden kann, aber der Support ist echt Klasse. Gestern nen Thread bei denen im Forum gemacht und gleich kam Drew an mit Vorschlägen zur Lösung. Allerdings konnte das Problem nicht gelöst werden, weshalb ich ihm mein Log geschickt habe. Heute nun hat er mir versichert, dass ich aufjedenfall bei der nächsten Beta noch eine Möglichkeit kriegen werde.
Das nenn ich mal Kundensupport. Da wird man mit seinem Problem nicht allein gelassen


----------



## midnight (16. Mai 2010)

Cheater schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal Kundensupport. Da wird man mit seinem Problem nicht allein gelassen


Alles schön und gut - aber lösen konnte er dein Problem trotzdem nicht...

Also für umsonst ist es nicht übel, extrem arcade halt. Nur das man die Steuerung nich einstellen kann find ich ein wenig ätzend.

so far


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Juni 2010)

Ab heute gibts ja wieder eine Beta.
Ich habe allerdings ein Problem. Und zwar kann ich das Spiel nicht runterladen. Es fängt an, braucht dann ne Weile und dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung das ich kein Internet hab oder so. Hat das Problem hier auch wer? Oder gehts, wieder mal, nur mir so?


----------



## Raz3r (2. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab heute mein Beta-Key bekommen. Nur leider kann ichs nit zocken
weil sich eben mein Netzteil verabschiedet hat. -.- Werds am Montag testen können.


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Juni 2010)

Sagt mal, sind irgendwelche Probleme mit GData Internet Security 2011 bekannt?
Ich kann das Game nicht downloaden....


----------



## Raz3r (2. Juni 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Sagt mal, sind irgendwelche Probleme mit GData Internet Security 2011 bekannt?
> Ich kann das Game nicht downloaden....



Hast du No-Script an? War bei mir so, habs ausgeschaltet und dann gings.

Man lädt ja erst den 5.5MB Client, installt den und dann lädt der darüber das Spiel runter. (Größe: 1.48GB)
Ansonsten uppe ich dir gerade den 5.5MB Client. Man loggt sich da ein und dann weiß der "aha der hat Beta.Access"  und dann gehts. 
Sag einfach bescheid.


----------



## Galford (2. Juni 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Sagt mal, sind irgendwelche Probleme mit GData Internet Security 2011 bekannt?
> Ich kann das Game nicht downloaden....


 
Hast du es als Administrator ausgeführt?


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Juni 2010)

Jaja diesen kleinen Setup Dingens da hab ich ja. 
Nur der Download vom Game selber geht nicht. Aber ich probiers mal den Launcher als Admin auszuführen.


----------



## Raz3r (2. Juni 2010)

Aso ok, das hatte ich auch. 

Und zwar.... musste bei dem Client auf "Updates & Patches" klicken, dann öffnet sich der IE (kann man aber schließen) dann lädt der das Spiel.

Bei mir hat der auch vorher nit weiter gemacht.


----------



## Player007 (2. Juli 2010)

So die BETA ist nun Public, es kann sie also jeder spielen 
Need for Speed: World Online - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Juli 2010)

Ist aber leider sehr fehlerhaft die open Beta. Die letzte closed Beta war stabiler und besser.


----------



## Eiche (3. Juli 2010)

wie kann man das spiel starten beim mir kommt immer nach name kontrolle timeout spiel wird beendet.
auch Apply drücken unmöglich> absturz bei allen optionen die man bestätigen muss 

oder kann es sein das wieder closed beta läuft?


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Juli 2010)

Die Server sind nicht erreichar bzw sind zusammengebrochen^^


----------



## Eiche (3. Juli 2010)

jetzt gehts jetzt komm ich aber nicht mehr ans spiel wegen 30hz refreshrate bei fullHD


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Juli 2010)

Bei mir tut sich noch immer nix. Einfach arm von EA wie die jetzt bei der open Beta untergegangen sind.


----------



## Eiche (3. Juli 2010)

server wieder down XD *alle auflösungen nur im Window mode starten*


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Juli 2010)

Naja soweit das ich die Auflösung ändern könnte (die jetzt übrigens immer wieder auf 1024x786 zurückspringt) komm ich gar nicht.


----------



## Eiche (3. Juli 2010)

echt ich flieg immer vorher raus aber ein accound habe ich schon  auch ein auto NX240


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Juli 2010)

Jaja Need for Speed ist schon sehr interessant.^^


----------



## yello7676 (3. Juli 2010)

habe immer nen discoennect^^


----------



## Sesfontain (3. Juli 2010)

dauernt stürzt die olle beta ab:/
falls ich es schaffe, reinzukommen, endet mein spiel alle 15min mit 'NFSW funktioniert nicht mehr'


----------



## vitka93 (4. Juli 2010)

Ich kann die aulöösung und den detailgrad nich ändern , bzw es führt zum absturz . Kann mir hemand sagen was zu tun ist ?


----------



## Eiche (4. Juli 2010)

erst anmelden dann gehts


EDIT server fahren wieder hoch XD


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Juli 2010)

Wartet einfach auf das Final Spiel was in gut nem Monat kommt. Dann wirds wohl funktionieren.


----------



## f3rr1s (5. Juli 2010)

Wenn es jemand interessiert habe ein Gamercast zu “Need for Speed World” (Beta) gemacht.

YouTube - O4L Gamercast Need for Speed World Beta Teil1
(Menü erklärung, 1 Rennen, Skillsystem)

YouTube - O4L Gamercast Need for Speed World Beta Teil2
(T2 Rennen, Pursuit / Verfolgungsjagd)

YouTube - O4L Gamercast Need for Speed World Beta Teil3
(Safehouse / Tuning, Fazit)

Ich hoffe es gefällt euch und ihr konntet einen kleinen einblick in das Spiel werfen.
Wer jetzt immer noch nicht genug hat kann sich die beiden Let´s Play Teile zu NFS anschauen alles auf dem neuen YouTube - Kanal von TheOtaku4life für den Gamercast oder auf unserem Blog.


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Juli 2010)

Wie hast dus denn geschafft in das Game reinzukommen?


----------



## Eiche (5. Juli 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wie hast dus denn geschafft in das Game reinzukommen?


einlogen 
und viel glück


----------



## f3rr1s (5. Juli 2010)

Also FR ging das Spiel recht gut 3-4 Abstürtze wenn man im Menü rum klickt mehr nicht SA war fast garnix möglich erst um 0 uhr. Und SO waren die Server zum groß Teil auch stabil.


----------



## 1337pwn (5. Juli 2010)

Was ein Dreck. Ruckelt wie Sau bei konstanten 56 FPS,oder es fällt auf 28 FPS. Spaß macht das nicht!


----------



## ghostadmin (5. Juli 2010)

Also bei ruckelt da nix. Hin und wieder ein paar Stocker aber ned schlimm. Liegt vermutlich auch an den überlasteten Servern, bei der letzten Beta wars noch ned so.^^


----------



## .Mac (5. Juli 2010)

Funktioniert bei mir nicht, wenn ich das Spiel starte und er meinen Namen "checkt" stürtzt das Spiel ab da es nicht zum Server connecten will/kann.


----------



## Eiche (6. Juli 2010)

.Mac schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei mir nicht, wenn ich das Spiel starte und er meinen Namen "checkt" stürtzt das Spiel ab da es nicht zum Server connecten will/kann.


weiter probieren


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Juli 2010)

Mittlerweile gehts recht fix. Auf dem Ami Server komme ich jetzt eigentlich immer rein.


----------



## Fifaheld (7. Juli 2010)

Tagchen Erstmal,

kann man eigentlich bei NFS WORLD die Steuerung wählen, also mit USB Pad spielen oder geht das erst mit der Release Version?


----------



## Eiche (7. Juli 2010)

Fifaheld schrieb:


> Tagchen Erstmal,
> 
> kann man eigentlich bei NFS WORLD die Steuerung wählen, also mit USB Pad spielen oder geht das erst mit der Release Version?


bissher das letztere  aber es kommen auch jeden tag neue updates


----------



## Fifaheld (7. Juli 2010)

Gut dachte schon das ich was Verpasst habe oder das er nur bei mir nicht geht. Bin schon seit 3-4 Betas dabei und jetzt auch die offene Beta und konnte bisher nie meinen Game Pad nutzen. Schade finde ich auch das sie die Deutsche Sprache wieder abgestellt haben. In der letzten Beta vor der Öffentlichen Beta war alles so schön Deutsch


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juli 2010)

Das wurde nicht abgestellt, EA Mitarbeiter sind nur zu blöd die richtigen Sprachfiles zum Download anzubieten.


----------



## Raz3r (7. Juli 2010)

Also ein paar Sachen sind auf Deutsch aber nicht alle. 
Bzw sehr vieles nicht.

Hab gestern mal die offene Beta gespielt. Multiplayer ist ganz cool.

Bin Level 4, ich zocks heute denk ich mal noch ein bisschen.

Achja... wo kann man andere Autos kaufen wenn man genug Kohle hat?
Ich hab nur das gefunden wo man Autos mieten kann.


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juli 2010)

Im Safehouse (H) beim Autohändler, bei den Farben weiterschalten. 
Das erste was angezeigt wird, ist irgendwie immer zum mieten, dahinter kommen die "normalen" Autos.


----------



## Raz3r (7. Juli 2010)

Achso, ok probier ich nachher mal.


----------



## Eiche (7. Juli 2010)

papa hatt ein mazda RX-7 gekauft  jetzt werden die ganzen miet-wagen fahrer versenkt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fifaheld (7. Juli 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das wurde nicht abgestellt, EA Mitarbeiter sind nur zu blöd die richtigen Sprachfiles zum Download anzubieten.


 DAs würde ich aber so nicht stehen lassen. Wie ich schon erwähnte war alles auf deutsch, wirklich alles in der letzten Non public Beta. In der öffentlichen Beta ist nun wieder alles English. Also habe ich schon die richtigen Files mit deutsch usw. Aber scheinbar wurde was am Server geändert, das er deutsch nicht mehr bereit stellt....


----------



## ghostadmin (7. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß das alles Deutsch war. 
Und genau das meinte ich das die falschen Sprachfiles am Server liegen!? >_>


----------



## .Mac (8. Juli 2010)

Komm jetzt auch fast immer ins Spiel, ist auch recht lustig, aber wirklich großen Spielspaß kommt bei mir nicht auf wenn ich Rennen fahre, die 300 Kröten sind einfach zu wenig, da fahre ich lieber ein paar Pursuits, das gibt ja meistens um die 2.000, aber trotzdem dauert es ziemlich bis man das Auto gut tunen(welches ziemlich beschrenkt ist bis auf Farbwahl und Vinyls.) kann btw. sich ein neues anschaffen kann.


----------



## Eiche (15. Juli 2010)

ich habe pro rennen immer ca min 600 bekommen


----------



## Arcole (15. Juli 2010)

Hi,

Kann hier jemand was sagen über die Steuerung von WO?
Ist fahren mit Lenkrad möglich? Oder wieder so Gamepad-mässig wie bei Uc?

grüssle...


----------



## Fifaheld (18. Juli 2010)

Darüber kann dir niemand was sagen, da es bisher nicht freigegeben war. Also bisher in allen Betas war World auf Only Tastatur ausgelegt. Sobald es Vorbesteller zocken dürfen kann man bestimmt mehr verraten, weil ich mal hoffe das das dann endlich freigeschaltet ist, das man mit mehr als nur Tastatur zocken kann/darf


----------



## Player007 (21. Juli 2010)

*UPDATE*

Release Datum um eine Woche verschoben:
also statt 20.7. nun 27.7.

Need for Speed World (PC) - Launchtermin festgelegt | 4players.de: Aktuelle News über das Rennspiel Spiel Need for Speed World


----------



## Eiche (21. Juli 2010)

ist doch schon lange bekannt  
http://www.gamesload.de/need-for-speed-world/



			
				gamesload schrieb:
			
		

> *Der Veröffentlichungs-Termin von Need for Speed World  wurde auf den 27.07.2010 verschoben! Somit verschiebt sich auch  der HeadStart, dieser soll bereits eine Woche vorher am 20.07.2010  beginnen.*


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juli 2010)

Ja dank 20€ Starterpaket.
Ruckelts noch immer so wie in der Beta und ists jetzt auf Deutsch?


----------



## Eiche (22. Juli 2010)

ruckelt keine ahnung hatt es bei mir nie und 2. ja die beta war auch schon deutsch gegen ende


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Juli 2010)

Ja gegen Ende wurde ja nur nochmal so ein Stresstest oder so gemacht, der war auf Deutsch aber den hab ich nicht gespielt da ich keine Lust hatte wieder bei 0 anzufangen....


----------



## V!PeR (22. Juli 2010)

Das wird richtig interessant,denke ich.
Ausprobieren werde ich es auf jeden fall,wird bestimmt voll geil


----------



## fpsJunkie (22. Juli 2010)

Das mit Beta hat bei mir ja mal überhaupt nicht geklappt.
Ist das Spiel eigentlich schon erhältlich?


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Juli 2010)

Nein. Nur für die, die sich ein Starterpack gekauft haben ist es schon erhältlich und spielbar.


----------



## Player007 (28. Juli 2010)

Update: Spiel ist seit gestern kostenlos herunterladbar 
Frohes zocken^^


----------



## R4Z3R (28. Juli 2010)

wo kann man es kostenlos herunterladen ? ohne starter pack .


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juli 2010)

Auf der NFS World Seite? 
Ich meine ist eh nen riesen Button da auf der Seite....


----------



## R4Z3R (28. Juli 2010)

ahh ok ne nur weil der letzte mal nicht da war, nur mit starter pack und so  dachte ich vllt wo anders oder so . OK habs jetzt auch


----------



## yello7676 (28. Juli 2010)

habe einen Code von der PCGames für einen Mazdaspeed 3 

wenn wer will soll sich melden per pm!


----------



## Ichbins (28. Juli 2010)

Also irgendwie will das bei mir nicht startn, ich habe auf des Desktop Symbol geklickt , die anwendung starte, habe die anmeldedaten einegegeben und dann kommt:


> Ein nicht definierter Fehler ist aufgetreten, bitte später erneut versuchen. Bleibt das Problem weiterhin bestehen<, wenden sie sich an den Kundensupport <



Weis jemand wie ich rein komme?


----------



## msdd63 (28. Juli 2010)

Ich habe den Code von der PCGAMES EXTRA. Wo aber kann ich den eingeben??????


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juli 2010)

Auf der World Homepage.


----------



## R4Z3R (28. Juli 2010)

habs jetzt installiert alles ok bin lvl 3.


----------



## K-putt (29. Juli 2010)

das spiel is ja nen witz ...
musst/kannst ja für alles bezahlen


----------



## Eiche (29. Juli 2010)

Noimie schrieb:


> das spiel is ja nen witz ...
> musst/kannst ja für alles bezahlen


 musst wo?  bei mir gibts nichts wofür ich bissher bezahlen musste


----------



## msdd63 (29. Juli 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Auf der World Homepage.



Danke


----------



## K-putt (29. Juli 2010)

zeffer schrieb:


> musst wo?  bei mir gibts nichts wofür ich bissher bezahlen musste



deswegen schreib ich ja "musst/kannst"


----------



## fnatic (30. Juli 2010)

Habs mir gestern auch runtergeladen ist auch für ein Free Game ganz ok, für Boost etc muss man wieder gleich Kohle abdrücken 

Leider bin ich erst lvl 3 und konnte mein Auto noch nicht tunen  

Ist das Tunen nur ganz stumpf das man sich dort ein Packet kauft und feritg oder kann man wie in Carbon sein Auto richitg geil gestalten ?


----------



## R4Z3R (30. Juli 2010)

Das man etwas kaufen muss z.b Boost ist doch irgendwie klar immerhin ist das spiel kostenlos und irgendwie müssen sie auch geld damit machen .
In jedem Online spiel/MMorpg kann man geld ausgeben.


----------



## msdd63 (30. Juli 2010)

Ich hab zwar den Code für den Mazda eingegeben und er steht auch beim Händler, aber warum zum Henker bekomme ich den nicht? Er steht nur zur miete. Mieten kann ich den aber auch nicht. Muß ih da erst echtes Geld abdrücken um an das Auto zu kommen? da wäre zum


----------



## Galford (30. Juli 2010)

Wer sich fragt warum der Code aus der PC Games (teilweise) nicht funktioniert:

PC Games 08/10: Rage, Gothic 4 - Ihre Meinung ist gefragt ? PC GAMES Online

Ziemlich schäbig das Ganze.


----------



## msdd63 (30. Juli 2010)

Das kann doch nicht wahr sein! Der Code funktioniert nur mit einem neuen Account? Die haben doch den Schuß nicht gehört! Es heißt definitv: "Den Code... oder auch später einlösen." Und dann rechtvertigt sich ein PCGames Redakteur mit falschem Browser oder mit Addons deaktivieren beim Registrieren! So kann man sich als "Fachmann" zum Affen- und unglaubwürdig machen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch PCGames. Man kann mit solchen unterirdigen Aktionen seine Leser vertreiben. Reife Leistung


----------



## alm0st (3. August 2010)

Ganz ehrlich? Auch wenn's ärgerlich ist, aber der Mazda 3 is eh fürn Arsch. Aufm Papier hat er gute Leistungswerte, aber in der Realität hat er trotzdem keine Chance gegen den Nissan Silva / NSX 240


----------



## R4Z3R (3. August 2010)

also das man nur bis level 10 kostenlos spielen kann ist ja voll doof. Da hört der ganze spaß auf da man für die tuning sachen min lvl 12 braucht also abgesehen das mit lvl.5 und für die coolen autos braucht man auch lvl 20/30.
Naja .


----------



## fnatic (3. August 2010)

Man kann nur bis lvl 10 zocken ? 

Naja denn lohnt isch das weiterzocken überhaupt nicht, schockt bestimmt erst ab lvl 15 aufwärts!


----------



## ghostadmin (3. August 2010)

Verwunderung über etwas das seit Monaten bekannt ist? Ach jaaaa...


----------



## alm0st (4. August 2010)

So richtig los gehts eigentlich erst ab 25. Ab da bekommt man die "richtig" heissen Boliden und die 1. Tuningpakete für die TIER 2 Wagen.

Achja: Channel 37 ist der offizielle Deutsche Treffpunkt!


----------



## Galford (4. August 2010)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> So richtig los gehts eigentlich erst ab 25. Ab da bekommt man die "richtig" heissen Boliden und die 1. Tuningpakete für die TIER 2 Wagen.
> 
> Achja: Channel 37 ist der offizielle Deutsche Treffpunkt!


 
Kannst du die Quelle verlinken, und gibt es schon eine Wagenliste?


----------



## GxGamer (4. August 2010)

Ich habs mir eben mal gezogen und ich hab eigentlich keine Probs und gefallen tuts mir auch ganz gut. Nur mein Gamepad würd ich gern mal nutzen (Steuerungsmenü grau hinterlegt und nicht benutzbar). Und dafür soll man per Starterpack Geld ausgeben?


----------



## j0rk4y (5. August 2010)

Ich habe mir das Starterpack mal gekauft und spiele nun auf lvl 14. Ist recht lustig. in channel 37 komm ich mal vorbei .


----------



## alm0st (5. August 2010)

Galford schrieb:


> Kannst du die Quelle verlinken, und gibt es schon eine Wagenliste?


 
Nein kann ich nicht, da ich es selber ingame gesehen habe 
Es gibt zwar ne offizielle Wagenliste (wirst du leicht per Google finden), aber dort steht nicht dabei ab welchem Level man die Wagen bekommt. Als Beispiel kann ich dir aber sagen, dass es jeden Falls den Porsche Cayman S und den Lotus Elise ab Level 25 gibt.

Das mit der fehlenden Steuerungsoption ist echt nervig und auch schon bekannt. Heute kommt sogar ein neuer Patch für das Spiel, aber laut den Release Notes werden hauptsächlich Bugs gefixed

Die Patch Notes vom 4.8.2010 | Deutsche Übersetzung - Technik - Spieler helfen Spielern - Need for Speed WORLD: EA-Foren


----------



## Galford (5. August 2010)

Eine Wagenliste mit den Wagen die im Moment eh schon im Spiel sind, brauche ich nicht. Ich dachte es gäbe eine Liste, mit den Autos die noch später hinzukommen. 


Was ich etwas heftig finde. Da kaufe ich mir für 600.000 einen Lambo, kaufe dann noch zusätzlich das Upgrade für 200.000, und wenn ich den Wagen verkaufen würde wollen, bekomme ich dafür nur 150.000. Dabei kann ich die Wagen nicht mal Probe fahren, bevor ich einen kaufe, es sei denn ich bleche mit Speedboost für einen Leihwagen. Und max. gibt es im Moment nur 5 Wagenslots, wobei man davon 2 für je 500 Speedboost kaufen muss bzw. kann.


----------



## alm0st (5. August 2010)

Ich glaube wir haben uns da etwas missverstanden: ich meinte nicht, dass später noch neue Autos in Spiel kommen (was aber mit der Zeit durchaus möglich wäre), sondern dass eben die  wirklich guten Fahrzeuge eh erst ab nem hohen Level frei spielen kann.


----------



## Galford (10. August 2010)

Update 12.08.2010

Für alle die den Code aus der PC Games für den Mazdspeed3 eingelöst haben, sollte der Wagen jetzt zur Verfügung stehen.
http://www.pcgames.de/Need-for-Spee...Ihr-Mazda-Fahrzeug-ist-freigeschaltet-767229/



(Die ältere News, falls jemand doch noch Probleme hat:
Need for Speed World: Exklusiver PC-Games-Code für Mazdaspeed3 - wir brauchen Ihre Hilfe! )


----------



## MG42 (13. August 2010)

Ich wollte mir das StarterPaket holen und per PayPal zahlen.
Nun meine Frage, da ich mit PayPal noch nie bezahlt habe (Konto erstellt, etc...pp)
PayPal verlangt nur Gebühren wenn Geld auf das Konto eingezahlt wird, beispielsweise wenn ich eine Zahlung empfange, aber wenn ich dort auf dieses verdammte Konto Geld einzahle (20€uronen), und die Bank von PayPal ist in den USA dann muss ich doch noch eine Gebühr zahlen, oder etwa nicht??
Die könnten wenigstens das auch auf der offiziellen Seite, etc schreiben.


----------



## R4Z3R (13. August 2010)

ich zahle immer einfach das wird bei mir einfach abgebucht 
ich zahle nie extra noch erst für paypal guthaben .
und das hat mich nie gebühren gekostet nur wenn ich geld erhalte


----------



## MG42 (13. August 2010)

Also kann ich gerade dieses Formular bei nfs.com ausfüllen, abschicken und das wird dann über paypal abgewickelt und eingezogen?


----------



## R4Z3R (13. August 2010)

also weiß nicht wie es ist bei NFS.com benutz pay pal nur bie ebay manchmal seit 3 monaten aber ich denke schon und wenn nicht was soll passieren die sagen höchstens laden sie bitte ihr guthaben auf oder so ähnliches .denk ich


----------



## alm0st (13. August 2010)

Kauf dir das Starterpaket lieber Gamesload! Viele Leute die bei EA direkt über den Shop gekauft haben, hatten dann Probleme. Bei Gamesload kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass alles wunderbar klappt.


----------



## MG42 (14. August 2010)

Danke, funktioniert auf Gemesload.de auch Bankeinzug?
OOOOOOOOhhhh mann wie lange dauert es da noch bis endlich die Email mit bem Destätigungslink ankommt???
Hätte da nochmal eine Frage,
Ist einmal das Starterpack etc in den EA Account integriert, und man mehrere Fahrerprofile anlegt, kann man da bei mehreren über Lvl. 10 kommen und sind die Boosts über alle Fahrerprofile nutzbar?


----------



## Galford (28. Oktober 2010)

Wer es noch nicht gemerkt hat: die drei neuen Stadteile sind jetzt verfügbar.


----------



## XXTREME (6. November 2010)

habs auch drauf aber ohne Gamepad Unterstützung kann mir das Spiel echt gestohlen bleiben


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

Gamepad!? Aber stimmt schon das Spiel ist etwas komisch 
Auch wenn die LVL 10 Beschränkung aufgehoben wurde/werden soll


----------

